# skin allergies



## mspeggy (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a red nose pit that has battled skin allergies for the past 7 years. She has been on prescription allergy meds, prednisone, as well as a special shampoo along with a grain free food. 

Anyone else fight this ongoing battle with their pit?


----------



## iBoost (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm with you fighting this with my 2 pittys they are on Apoquel and Zignature Salmon and Trout









I can't seem to find anything that works 100% without the need of Apoquel. It is a expensive ongoing battle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I spend $70 a month on Apoquel and it does flat out work. I have tried Benadryl and Zyrtec, it helps but doesn't work as well.

Joe


----------



## Cecile (Oct 5, 2012)

I adopted my eight and a half year old blue nose pit a year-and-a-half ago. After I had her spayed after I rescued her, she developed a really bad skin allergy with pustules that were really stinky and you could see the bumps all over her back. The vet at one point said she was going to go into anaphylactic shock if she didn't start on apoquel oral right away. It did do the trick but I didn't want to keep her on that forever after reading all about it. I have found that she seems to be allergic to the salmon oil that's found in a lot of dog foods and treats. I tried it a few times and the same result she gets bumps. I have also recently try giving her some beef kibble from a company called protein for pets here in Ventura County. After a few days the bumps started popping up slowly and have increased. The food that doesn't seem to bother her is a turkey chickpea base from protein for pets. So I'm sticking with that. I also give her one Citra zine from Sam's or Costco in the morning with her food. When she's on the turkey and on one pill of cetirizine a day she seems to do really well and has a clear coat and skin. The other thing I started doing was going to the refill Shoppe and getting their ph balanced base dog shampoo and adding essential oils of frankincense and Cedar and lavender I believe. They're all antibacterial and when I wash her twice a week with that we end up being in really good shape. I also tried to give her a cosequin MSM for a limp that she has developed. She broke out with a pink rash on her Underside that was pretty severe. Come to find out that that medication has shellfish shells in it. So I can't give her that. So most forms of glucosamine have shellfish shells in it FYI


----------



## iBoost (Nov 25, 2017)

jttar said:


> I spend $70 a month on Apoquel and it does flat out work. I have tried Benadryl and Zyrtec, it helps but doesn't work as well.
> 
> Joe


Where do you get your Apoquel from? Your vet? Because I have to pay $220 for 100 tablets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBoost (Nov 25, 2017)

This is what my little buddy looks like 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, I get the Apoquel from my vet. It is 28 tablets of 16mg. Your poor doggo looks terrible. That has to be miserable.

Joe


----------



## Mzdimented (Jun 17, 2018)

That looks like a very serious fungal infection my rescue pit had a bad one too appoquel works great but also needs antibiotics and non steroidal for inflammation benadryl works a little spent 600 at the vet and my dog is looking good heat also enraged that stuff cool room summer is very hard on that fungal stuff my vet told me it's in the ground and pitts are so susceptible it never goes away but you can get it into remission and most of all lots of love to your dog and you for asking that stuff is so tricky

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rmjanis2014 (Oct 10, 2018)

My 10 yr old gets like this too just not as serious. I believe she is severely allergic to fleas, grains, detergents, shampoos and jars seasonal allergies.

I switched her food to grain free, salmon kebble and I feed her canned salmon with it. I also have been switching up everyother week to grain free beef kibble, organic and I feed her the crave brand and Rachael ray. I also use a food processor and add broccoli, carrots and blueberries to her meals. She has taken well to diet change but a little gassy when I add broccoli and bad breath.

I took her to the vet for an eye infection. I noticed a flea jumped on her 2 days later all her hair fell out around her neck head full of scabs, stomach had blisters all over it, legs hair was half gone. I gave her 3 flea baths, vaccummed and washed everything in my house.

I started researching oils because she gets skin plack which looks like it could be fungal. I found a products for african women called Hollywood Beauty - tea tree oil. It has anti fungal fighters, aloevera, mint, sunflower oil, tea tree oil, vitamin e, and does have peanut oil in it. I have had sucess with using this product. In 3 weeks her hair is coming back and skin has been showing vast improvement.

I found a company online that tests dog hair for 300 allergies all types. It costs about 147.00 which beats thousands in vet Bill's for skin scraping, bloodwork, hair samples, etc. Link below:

https://affordablepettest.com/product/allergy-test-pets/

I'll add update once I get the results.

So far the diet change, frequent baths ( I use puppy hypo allergenic, dye free, grain free shampoo), and tea tree oil have helped her skin.

I hope you find some relief for your dog. Looks so painful.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tea Tree oil is not the best choice for dogs. It can be toxic. There are better options out there for topical use. Coconut oil and Duoxo products are my preference.


----------



## DiggerThePit (May 28, 2019)

Cecile said:


> I adopted my eight and a half year old blue nose pit a year-and-a-half ago. After I had her spayed after I rescued her, she developed a really bad skin allergy with pustules that were really stinky and you could see the bumps all over her back. The vet at one point said she was going to go into anaphylactic shock if she didn't start on apoquel oral right away. It did do the trick but I didn't want to keep her on that forever after reading all about it. I have found that she seems to be allergic to the salmon oil that's found in a lot of dog foods and treats. I tried it a few times and the same result she gets bumps. I have also recently try giving her some beef kibble from a company called protein for pets here in Ventura County. After a few days the bumps started popping up slowly and have increased. The food that doesn't seem to bother her is a turkey chickpea base from protein for pets. So I'm sticking with that. I also give her one Citra zine from Sam's or Costco in the morning with her food. When she's on the turkey and on one pill of cetirizine a day she seems to do really well and has a clear coat and skin. The other thing I started doing was going to the refill Shoppe and getting their ph balanced base dog shampoo and adding essential oils of frankincense and Cedar and lavender I believe. They're all antibacterial and when I wash her twice a week with that we end up being in really good shape. I also tried to give her a cosequin MSM for a limp that she has developed. She broke out with a pink rash on her Underside that was pretty severe. Come to find out that that medication has shellfish shells in it. So I can't give her that. So most forms of glucosamine have shellfish shells in it FYI


What were the negatives to apoquel that you found?

If it works, Im willing to try it.


----------



## Zara'sMommy (Sep 15, 2017)

Sleepiness is a side effect there are more side effects with consistent long term use it just depends on the situation


----------

